
GitPlex – release of a new Git management and code review server - robinshen
https://www.gitplex.com
======
robinshen
GitLab tries to include all tools in a single package, while this tool
emphasizes on code management. It provides some tools making code browsing and
navigation much easier for daily review purpose.

------
tonteldoos
This seems to be in partial competition with something like GitLab (as far as
self-hosted Git management systems go). Has anyone installed this, with some
feedback?

